# Need Help.. p0300 & p0340



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just bought this 02 maxima that was in a front end accident and i need some help
on identifying some codes that it has.

After replacing the radiator that was damaged from the accident i took the car for a drive and it drived smooth but after like 5 mnts the check engine light came up. I had it checked and the codes are P0300 and P0340 came up.

I do know p0300 is multiple engine misfire and P0340 is cam shaft position sensor.
But since this is my first maxima i have no idea were to start from..

Now for the details of the car.. 02 maxima, 6spd, 124k. The only things i have replaced on the car have been radiator, coolant flush with new antifreeze, and oil change with oil filter. I will changed the spark plugs next but as for now thats it.

The car has the following symptoms, while in neutral you can hear the little puff coming from the exhaust which is minimal but you can still hear it. That will probably be the reason of the code P0300.

The second issue is that sometimes the car takes time to start you have to keep holding the key for it to turn on. That might be cause of the camshaft but i am not sure.

Other from that the car Runs awesome..

I really need some help in guiding me as to where to start, i dont really want to start buying parts that might not be bad since parts for this cars arent cheap.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The cam codes can cause the misfire codes. Look for damage to the cam sensors on the driverside of the heads, there are to of them. There was a recall on the cam and cfrank sensors so you can see if it has been done or not yet.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay i am little confused now, since the code came for the camshaft sensor i decided to order one online for $35. When I took the old one out i noticed some kind of creamy it kinda looked like gel on the part that goes inside the engine. 

So i thought it was defitnely bad, so after installing the new sensor and plugging everything i tried starting the car and now it takes longer to start then before with the old sensor. I have to keep holding the key for a few minutes until it starts.

Before with the old sensor the car started fine when cold but after using it for a while and turning it off, i had trouble starting it again.

So my question is can it be that i got a bad New sensor? Or can it be a Coil?

An as far as the check engine i havent erase the code to see if it pops up again. 

The sensor i changed was the drivers side one.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

The p0300 i had was due to having the misfire cause of low engine compression. And i had to buy oem camshaft sensor to solve the starting issue


----------

